# New Clutch When Repowering?



## rober (Dec 16, 2013)

I'm finally getting around to repowering my 5260. I'm installing a later model 12 H.P. so I suppose I'll have a 5665 when I'm finished. The charging system is the same so it will be a straight bolt up. I remember the mower would quit spinning when in tall grass so I suspect the clutch might be bad. What do you look for when deciding the condition of the clutch?? I have an old clutch here & it just looks like a machined steel surface to me. Since the engine will be off this would be the time to do it if it's needed.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I'm just bumping this for you so that John or Rich can see you. These guys are our in house small engine gurus!


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Sorry Rober,but I'm not familiar with the Ariens units. I'm guessing that this is the 2 wheel ,walk-behind unit ?
Usually, if the clutch disc surface doesn't look burned,or scored,then i would suggest checking the surface for warpage,with a straight-edge,and a feeler gauge(0.oo4"),and if it looks ok,use it.
However, I would also defer to Country boy,on this due to mfgr's specs differing widely.


----------



## rober (Dec 16, 2013)

it's not an ariens unit. it's a 12 h.p. Kohler K301S powered 2 wheeled gravely from the 70's or 80's


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Same design,basically, and the clutch advice still holds true.
Unless it's worn too thin,or has scoring, it should be usable. Are the clutch parts still available,and are they a reasonable price?
If so,and you feel more comfortable with a new one,then change it.
If they are pricey,or hard to find,check the old one carefully ,to see if it has worn to minimum limits.


----------



## rober (Dec 16, 2013)

haven't checked recently but I understand that the parts are available but pricey. last I heard was around $180.00 & that was a while back.


----------

